# New toilet recommendations!



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok! So I need a new toilet for my house. I was going to go with a gerber avalanche but upon taking with my supply house that has normally stocked them for years I was informed they are now special order only. When I asked "wuts up with that"? I was told that the new 1.28 gpf models basically suck!

So, i also found out the Gerber no longer makes a 1.6gpf and has moved to only 1.28. my local fergusons put me in touch with their Pheonix branch where i was told they can get one from a few east coast Stores who have some left over stock of 1.6's but id have to pick it up in their store as fhey cant process thst transaction to commiefornia. I'm considering making the drive the pheonix (4-5 hr drive) and pick up a 1.6. Is it worth it or are there any good 1.28 models out there worth a damm? I've been so busy with commercial since going on my own and kinda phasing out residential drippy drips and turning down toilet installs that I don't know wants decent anymore. Thanks


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Some of the gerbers still have 2" flush valves. Swap the Korky for 3.5 gal flush. I prefer the viper over Avalanche, but no 2" flusher.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone else having any problems with them? I haven't had any complaints from the new Gerbers.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Toto Drake II Model # CST454CEFG


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Toto Drake II Model # CST454CEFG


Execellent choice!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I just picked up one of those kroller hands free flushers for 20 bucks @ the creepo the other day, installed it on my kids drake reg height elong toilet. They actually flush now! Not sure how long it will last, time will tell. After using the hands free flush a few times I'll admit that I prefer the lever...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Takes a few seconds with your hand over the sensor to activate the flush cycle.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Takes a few seconds with your hand over the sensor to activate the flush cycle.


Not so hands free is it?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Anyone else having any problems with them? I haven't had any complaints from the new Gerbers.


That's what I've been trying to find out as well. Other than the local Do-it-best hardware store who only stocks the Gerber pressure assist, no one is stocking the viper or avalanches anymore and I don't trust a pressure assist in my house


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i have a customer with 2 mansfield $85 toilets that the last plumber sold her and said they were the best.:yes: augering every couple of months and she lives by herself. i told her they were junk and i am the jerk:blink: a $300 kohler toilet is way to expensive. maybe the first plumber gave her what she could afford.:whistling2::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

No trouble here with the new gerbers. I also prefer the viper


----------

